# Tyler's Birthday Present from Mom



## Snowbody (Jan 3, 2009)

Hi Aunties - I just wanted to thank you all so much for my birthday wishes.:smootch:










I also wanted to show you the jacket my mom got me for my birthday.









Mom finished reading "The Girl with the Dragon Tattoo" so I guess she couldn't help herself.

















Mommy thinks the jacket looks very masculine on me. :aktion033: 
Thanks for looking. I love you. :wub:


----------



## donnad (Aug 22, 2006)

Tyler looks pretty spiffy in his new jacket! We love you too!


----------



## munchkn8835 (May 23, 2010)

Hey Tyler...would you pwease get yo mom to wet my mom know where she got yo jacket? I weally wike it!


----------



## Orla (Jul 5, 2009)

What a cool jacket!!
You look so handsome, Tyler!


----------



## The A Team (Dec 1, 2005)

You go Ty.... you are really stylin' now dude!!! :aktion033::thumbsup:


----------



## Bibu (Jun 3, 2010)

What a cutie in his military dragon jacket!!!


----------



## Katkoota (Feb 18, 2006)

I love the jacket but I love you MORE :wub:
hey it fits you perfectly  sure is very masculine on you and look GREAT!!! 

hugs
Kat


----------



## yeagerbum (Apr 20, 2010)

Tyler handsome! I think that'll be my new nickname for you  I love the oriental dragon on your jacket, it's so cool!!:wub: oh and I was hooked by "girl with the dragon tattoo" but haven't gotten a chance to finish the trilogy yet, looking forward to the new movie!


----------



## CeeCee's Mom (Sep 14, 2006)

That is the best kind of tatoo, put it on and take it off!!!! Love your jacket Tyler.......Mom's are the BEST!!!!!:thumbsup:


----------



## the.shewolf (Jan 7, 2011)

What a cool jacket! And you look so handsome in it!


----------



## silverhaven (Sep 6, 2009)

How fun is that Tyler??? Love it. You are a cool dude. Now don't be doing any Kung Fu on your Mummy now will you?


----------



## aprilb (Jul 9, 2010)

Very nice, Tyler! You look very handsome.:wub:


----------



## Canada (Jun 4, 2009)

I love your new jacket, it is super cool!
Your Mom has great fashion taste!


----------



## missiek (Jan 2, 2010)

Tyler, I love your new jacket! You look so manly in it...the whole Kung Fu/soldier look! Either way you can kick booty.


----------



## welnancy1984 (Feb 7, 2011)

Wow Tyler is sooo handome in his new outfit! I love it~ What a lucky boy  
Happy Birthday Tyler!


----------



## gibbert (Jan 13, 2005)

Love it! Dragons are the coolest!


----------



## Snowball Pie's Mommi (Oct 16, 2008)

Tyler, you are one handsome dude. And, you look so spiffy and masculine in your new jacket that your Mommy gave you for your birthday.

Happy Belated Birthday, darling Tyler. Please tell your mommy to give you lots of hugs and kisses from your Auntie Marie. :wub::wub::wub:


----------



## Matilda's mommy (Jun 1, 2005)

so I open your thread, "oh my gosh melt my heart:wub:" that first picture is just soooo precious of Tyler:tender::smootch: I love his new jacket he looks so handsome in it.


----------



## Alexa (Aug 6, 2009)

Wow, that's a cool jacket with a fantastic and stylish tatoo on it! 

Your mommy is right, you look so masculine in it, Lol! :thumbsup:

Love you, little man!

Your auntie Alexandra from Germany!


----------



## Cosy (Feb 9, 2006)

That's a very fetching jacket (get it..fetching..haha) you have on there, Tyler! Your mama has great taste!
You look like a man with a mission.


----------



## KAG (Jun 1, 2006)

Happy Birthday beautiful Tyler. You look manly adorable. I bet you can't wait for spring. Me, too. 
xoxoxoxoxooxoxoxoxoxo


----------



## Rocky's Mom (Apr 10, 2010)

Wow Tywer....you are so rockin in that dude...I weally wike it. Where did your mommy get that? B)

Oh Tyler, see what you started...you look too handsome in that. Now all the other boys are going to want it too. :HistericalSmiley:


----------



## maggieh (Dec 16, 2007)

Tyler: 

We tink you wooks bery manwy in your new jacket! We tinks youse a stud muffin!

Wuv,

Tessa and Sweetness


----------



## Johita (Jul 10, 2009)

Ooh Tyler, you are totally rocking that jacket!! I'm sure all the girl pups in central park will go crazy when they see you wearing it. Your momma picked out the perfect birthday gift for you


----------



## jpupart (Jul 19, 2010)

Tyler, You look very dashing and rakish in your new jacket. I love it , and you,too!!


----------



## njdrake (Apr 23, 2007)

Tyler looks so cute and of coarse he his jacket looks amazing on him. :wub:


----------



## Snowbody (Jan 3, 2009)

donnad said:


> Tyler looks pretty spiffy in his new jacket! We love you too!


Thanks Auntie Donna. :wub::wub:


munchkn8835 said:


> Hey Tyler...would you pwease get yo mom to wet my mom know where she got yo jacket? I weally wike it!


The jacket is a Kwigy Bo that I got before the holidays directly from them. I put it away until now. 


Orla said:


> What a cool jacket!!
> You look so handsome, Tyler!


Thanks Orla. :wub:


The A Team said:


> You go Ty.... you are really stylin' now dude!!! :aktion033::thumbsup:


Thanks Aunt Pat. I think Archie would look handsome in it too


Bibu said:


> What a cutie in his military dragon jacket!!!


Thanks so much Cory. Tyler has a few camo outfits so he can blend in at the park. :HistericalSmiley:


Katkoota said:


> I love the jacket but I love you MORE :wub:
> hey it fits you perfectly  sure is very masculine on you and look GREAT!!!
> 
> hugs
> Kat


Thanks Aunt Kat. I love you too. Tell Snowy that he's missing some great clothes because it's so hot where he is. :Sunny Smile:


yeagerbum said:


> Tyler handsome! I think that'll be my new nickname for you  I love the oriental dragon on your jacket, it's so cool!!:wub: oh and I was hooked by "girl with the dragon tattoo" but haven't gotten a chance to finish the trilogy yet, looking forward to the new movie!


Sarah, I read the first and second book and am half way through the third. I saw the first movie too. I'm hooked I went to a Cloisonne Exhibit today at a small museum in New York, and Cloisonne started in China (who knew? Not me) and I loved seeing all the dragons in the pieces on display. Really cool exhibit. 


CeeCee's Mom said:


> That is the best kind of tatoo, put it on and take it off!!!! Love your jacket Tyler.......Mom's are the BEST!!!!!:thumbsup:


Dianne - I couldn't agree with you more. Not a tattoo person but I do admire the beauty in some of the artwork. Back in the 80's I produced a piece on Spider Webb a well known tattoo artist at that time and the NEW practice of women getting tattoos. Yes, it was very rare then. I shot with a woman who had THE most beautiful dragon tattoo running down her whole back. She wore halter tops ALL the time to show it off. :HistericalSmiley:


the.shewolf said:


> What a cool jacket! And you look so handsome in it!


Thanks Fi. Tyler loves compliments


----------



## Snowbody (Jan 3, 2009)

silverhaven said:


> How fun is that Tyler??? Love it. You are a cool dude. Now don't be doing any Kung Fu on your Mummy now will you?


Thanks Maureen. I saw this little black belt in Tyler's bed and wondered what that was all about. :blink::blink::HistericalSmiley:


aprilb said:


> Very nice, Tyler! You look very handsome.:wub:


Thank you, Aunt April. I hope Lily and Rose like it. :wub::wub:


Canada said:


> I love your new jacket, it is super cool!
> Your Mom has great fashion taste!


Thanks Jill. I buy much more for Tyler than myself -- embarrassed to say.:blush:


missiek said:


> Tyler, I love your new jacket! You look so manly in it...the whole Kung Fu/soldier look! Either way you can kick booty.


Thanks Aunt Kelly. I think I might have to try some moves on my stuffed animals. :chili: But not when mommy's looking. 


welnancy1984 said:


> Wow Tyler is sooo handome in his new outfit! I love it~ What a lucky boy
> Happy Birthday Tyler!


Thanks so much!! He was kind of dirty (okay, not just kind of) when I took the picture of him :blush: but was headed for a bath.


gibbert said:


> Love it! Dragons are the coolest!


Thanks Heidi. I think so too. Something so mystical and beautiful about them. 


Snowball Pie's Mommi said:


> Tyler, you are one handsome dude. And, you look so spiffy and masculine in your new jacket that your Mommy gave you for your birthday.
> 
> Happy Belated Birthday, darling Tyler. Please tell your mommy to give you lots of hugs and kisses from your Auntie Marie. :wub::wub::wub:


Thanks Aunt Marie. Kisses and hugs right back at you. A guy has too keep up his image you know. Especially when all those people come up to me and say to mom "She's so cute!" :angry::angry: It really gets me steamed.:exploding: Oh great, the emoticon has pink pigtails.Give a guy a break. :smmadder:


Matilda's mommy said:


> so I open your thread, "oh my gosh melt my heart:wub:" that first picture is just soooo precious of Tyler:tender::smootch: I love his new jacket he looks so handsome in it.


Thank you Auntie Paula. That first picture was especially for you. :smootch:


----------



## Snowbody (Jan 3, 2009)

Alexa said:


> Wow, that's a cool jacket with a fantastic and stylish tatoo on it!
> 
> Your mommy is right, you look so masculine in it, Lol! :thumbsup:
> 
> ...


Thank you Auntie Alexandra. I'm trying hard to get on the cover of GQ Magazine but they don't seem to be calling me. Maybe I better get an agent. 


Cosy said:


> That's a very fetching jacket (get it..fetching..haha) you have on there, Tyler! Your mama has great taste!
> You look like a man with a mission.


Very punny, Auntie Brit. :HistericalSmiley: When I go out the door I am on a mission -- to lift my leg on every vertical site. :blush::brownbag:


KAG said:


> Happy Birthday beautiful Tyler. You look manly adorable. I bet you can't wait for spring. Me, too.
> xoxoxoxoxooxoxoxoxoxo


Thanks so much Aunt Kerry. I thought it was spring this week but now it's supposed to snow today. :blink::blink: I'm vewy confused. 


Rocky's Mom said:


> Wow Tywer....you are so rockin in that dude...I weally wike it. Where did your mommy get that? B)
> 
> Oh Tyler, see what you started...you look too handsome in that. Now all the other boys are going to want it too. :HistericalSmiley:


I got it from Kwigy Bo and I think it might be called the Year of the Dragon jacket. I did see one on ebay the other day so you can google it. 


maggieh said:


> Tyler:
> 
> We tink you wooks bery manwy in your new jacket! We tinks youse a stud muffin!
> 
> ...


Tess an Sweetness -- you aw boff so bootifaw and it does my wittew heart good to heaw you tink I wook bery manwy. I tink you boff wook vewy girwy and I am a big fan of yaws. Sending aw my wuv, Tywer. :wub::wub:


Johita said:


> Ooh Tyler, you are totally rocking that jacket!! I'm sure all the girl pups in central park will go crazy when they see you wearing it. Your momma picked out the perfect birthday gift for you


Thank Edith. If the weather ever stabilizes I'll get him over to Central Park. Haven't ventured there yet but a little stroll in Riverside Park. It's still too muddy. :shocked:


jpupart said:


> Tyler, You look very dashing and rakish in your new jacket. I love it , and you,too!!


Dashing and wakish -- wowwee wow wow, Auntie Jocewyn. Dat's good, wite?


njdrake said:


> Tyler looks so cute and of coarse he his jacket looks amazing on him. :wub:


Thanks so much Jane. He's my little big man


----------



## mom2bijou (Oct 19, 2006)

I'm such a sucker for a guy in camo! And dragons too?! Oh be still my heart! I'm head over heals in love with the birthday boy!!!!


----------



## Snowbody (Jan 3, 2009)

mom2bijou said:


> I'm such a sucker for a guy in camo! And dragons too?! Oh be still my heart! I'm head over heals in love with the birthday boy!!!!


Tyler loves you so much too, Tammy. But he's wondering if you're too old for him. He heard you were carded and able to produce ID. He's thinking you're not as young as you look. :HistericalSmiley::HistericalSmiley:
JK, Tyler's crazy about his Aunt Tammy no matter how old she is. :wub::wub:


----------



## mom2bijou (Oct 19, 2006)

Snowbody said:


> Tyler loves you so much too, Tammy. But he's wondering if you're too old for him. He heard you were carded and able to produce ID. He's thinking you're not as young as you look. :HistericalSmiley::HistericalSmiley:
> JK, Tyler's crazy about his Aunt Tammy no matter how old she is. :wub::wub:


 :HistericalSmiley::HistericalSmiley:Tis true! I got carded at the movies. :blush::blush: 

Tyler...just call me a cougar! :HistericalSmiley::HistericalSmiley:Love you Ty! xoxo


----------



## Bailey&Me (Mar 8, 2010)

Tyler you hunk!!! What a great birthday present you got from your Mommy! You look so handsome in camo. Now Bailey is demanding some camo outfits so he can look as manly and handsome as you (he says he's tired of the usual cutsie stuff his mom buys!)


----------



## Snowbody (Jan 3, 2009)

Bailey&Me said:


> Tyler you hunk!!! What a great birthday present you got from your Mommy! You look so handsome in camo. Now Bailey is demanding some camo outfits so he can look as manly and handsome as you (he says he's tired of the usual cutsie stuff his mom buys!)


Baiwy my man...Camo is so manwy dat da wadies can't keep der paws off of me. I tink you should go faw it and we could go out togeder and be *2 wild and crazy guys *wike on Satawday Night Wive.:chili::chili:


----------



## NIMaltese (May 24, 2009)

hehe - I love tyler's jacket! I need to read that book - keep hearing about it!

Belated birthday wishes Tyler x


----------



## Snowbody (Jan 3, 2009)

NIMaltese said:


> hehe - I love tyler's jacket! I need to read that book - keep hearing about it!
> 
> Belated birthday wishes Tyler x


Adele - Thanks so much for the b'day wishes and compliment. The series is good but the first book was the toughest to get thru -- half a book is very slow and descriptive but then the action takes off.


----------



## uniquelovdolce (Mar 10, 2010)

i love tyler !!! i love his jacket w the dragon too too cool !!! love it .. love tylers big eyes too


----------



## Snowbody (Jan 3, 2009)

uniquelovdolce said:


> i love tyler !!! i love his jacket w the dragon too too cool !!! love it ..* love tylers big eyes too*


The better to see you with, dear Auntie Liza. :wub: Though after seeing your South Beach pix Tyler would like to be covering those eyes by sporting some shades in sunny Miami. B)


----------



## uniquelovdolce (Mar 10, 2010)

lol sue !


----------



## lovesophie (Jan 28, 2008)

Aw, happy belated birthday, Tyler! :chili: Hope you had a wonderful day. You look quite studly in your masculine jacket! I haven't read the book, but I watched the trilogy (Dragon Tattoo, Played with Fire, Hornets' Nest) and enjoyed all three. I liked The Girl with the Dragon Tattoo best, though. :thumbsup:


----------

